# Amazing Race Finale - 5/6/12



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I think it ended as it should, but I wish I hadn't known in advance about the mess-up at the finish line.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Decent ending... I was really pleased to see Art eating dirt many times.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

The winners certainly deserved it, IMO. I was pulling for them for the win.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yep, I am happy with the ending they deserved it.

And yes it was pleasant to see Art keep falling off the sled. 

I give Vanessa credit for sticking with the treadmill challenge and you could definitely see her ankle give out on a few of those falls.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Very strong team. Dave was worth rooting for, anyway.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Again, the luck of the draw in choosing cab drivers was a major factor in the finishing line order.

We thought it was cool to see Taylor Wily from Hawaii 50 as an envelope hander-outer in the ice shaving challenge.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The right team won, for sure. I don't recall a team ever failing at life so spectacularly in the final leg (Art & JJ) and still being in a position to win.

Seeing Brendon and Rachel implode was all kinds of spectacular. :up:


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Glad the border patrol jerks didn't win. I couldn't believe how many times he fell off that sled! The key was to hold your core and everything else straight and tight and he was just flopping around like a fish and hanging over the sides.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

omnibus said:


> Again, the luck of the draw in choosing cab drivers was a major factor in the finishing line order.


How so. Art and JJ fell behind but that was because they were pulling the old "follow that cab" routine that they had so soundly criticized others for. So the cab driver didn't know where to go but it was not the cab drivers job to decipher the clue. It was Art and JJ's clue to solve. Despite that screw up they were in first place at the last road block (by as much as 15 or 20 minutes would be my guess, if JJ was right and Art was on his 16th attempt when Dave and Rachel showed up. They had every chance to win.

Brendan and Rachel jumped back in the cab despite the fact that she read the "on foot" portion of the clue out loud. The cab took them where they explained.

Dave and Rachel's cab driver apparently did not leave them off at "the gate" which caused them to miss the road block but in the end that did not hurt them since they won.

I am the biggest critic of cab drivers deciding the final leg but I don't see that it happened here.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

laria said:


> The key was to hold your core and everything else straight and tight and he was just flopping around like a fish and hanging over the sides.


I think big people were at a disadvantage on this one.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Glad the border patrol jerks didn't win. I couldn't believe how many times he fell off that sled! The key was to hold your core and everything else straight and tight and he was just flopping around like a fish and hanging over the sides.


IMHO Art was trying to ride too high up on the sled. Notice that at the end when he was exhausted, he was much lower down and closer to the ground. Thus much less flopping from one side to another.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Maui said:


> Despite that screw up they were in first place at the last road block (by as much as 15 or 20 minutes would be my guess, if JJ was right and Art was on his 16th attempt when Dave and Rachel showed up. They had every chance to win.


It would have been interesting to see exactly where Dave and Rachel were when the border patrol guys arrived at the sleds. The editing made it look like they arrived there at the same time that Dave and Rachel arrived at the paddle boats, but we obviously know that can't be the case. I was surprised how wide the lake looked when they showed some of the wide shots of them paddling across, and they had to go back and forth 4 times! I think Big Brother would have had a shot to win, too, if they hadn't screwed up the helicopter clue, because they were much closer to Dave and Rachel.

I was actually confused by the editing a little and thought that it was the border patrol guys who had messed up. I thought they had somehow arrived at the sled location by skipping the paddle boats, not that the paddle boats would be where they went after the sleds. If it had been a closer race, the paddle boat part would have been an interesting way to eliminate the cab ride to the finish.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I hope I never see Rachel (from Big Brother) again. She was the worst part about this season and I'm glad she didn't win 'her' million dollars.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TomK said:


> I hope I never see Rachel (from Big Brother) again. She was the worst part about this season and I'm glad she didn't win 'her' million dollars.


You realize that she's good TV as a result. And this all but guarantees that you may see her in Survivor soon!

Riddle me this, when they landed in Hawaii, why the hell did Brenchel NOT drop their packs like everyone else?????


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Maui said:


> How so. Art and JJ fell behind but that was because they were pulling the old "follow that cab" routine that they had so soundly criticized others for. So the cab driver didn't know where to go but it was not the cab drivers job to decipher the clue. It was Art and JJ's clue to solve.


I was thinking once they started telling their cabbie to go to the nearest hotel that it was a good move. To stop there (if they were actually at a hotel when that happened) and ask valets or just a couple of guys in the parking lot or whatever instead of going inside and accessing the internet was incredibly stupid, though.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

laria said:


> ...I was actually confused by the editing a little and thought that it was the border patrol guys who had messed up. I thought they had somehow arrived at the sled location by skipping the paddle boats, not that the paddle boats would be where they went after the sleds...


So were we (as, I'm sure, were others), but the hint was the fact there had been no clue describing the paddling; there was just a sign there which was not connected to TAR at all. After replaying it, we deduced they had missed the "sled"...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

TomK said:


> I hope I never see Rachel (from Big Brother) again. She was the worst part about this season and I'm glad she didn't win 'her' million dollars.


The recap at the beginning of Part One of the ep which featured her "best" whiny moments made me LOL!!!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

How someone does not correctly read a clue on the final leg of the race just blows my mind.

I just don't understand how Brendan can stand her.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Easy..... He is stupefied by her boobs....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> *You realize that she's good TV as a result.* And this all but guarantees that you may see her in Survivor soon!
> 
> Riddle me this, when they landed in Hawaii, why the hell did Brenchel NOT drop their packs like everyone else?????


She's such good TV that on her second go round on Big Brother, she made me stop watching a show I watched for years. Because of the nature of TAR, I know she couldn't suck up as much camera time, because of the non stop movement so I was able to tolorate her. But my 12 year old, who never watched BB had her pegged. She called her a "drama queen". Every time something didn't go her way she started crying and whining and blaming Brendon.

As for the finale, I thought the right team won. After dominating most of the race, I thought it just was "right" that they won at the end. I was so glad to see the smug border patrol guys have so much trouble after dissing everyone else's game the whole way through. Love the expression on the face of the non winners when Dave and Rachel crossed the finish line the first time and were told they had to go back!! And it was great that they STILL came back and won.

I also said to my wife when they were all racing for the ferry to the island in Japan that you watch, they'll all run to the ferry and when they get to the destination it will say not opened until morning and killing themselves to get on the ferry was a moot point. And I was right.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Easy..... He is stupefied by her boobs....


There's no other reason I could tell


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

GREAT finish! I'm glad that their screw up didn't cost them the race.

One of the things that Rachel was doing during the sled was using her foot as a rudder. It actually slowed her down, but allowed her to stay on the sled. They looked absolutely exhausted when they arrived at the finish line. I wonder how long Team BP was there before Rachel got the stone into the goal. The light seemed to be quite a bit different when they got there.

I would have been okay with BB winning so long as Team BP got their comeuppance. "Follow that cab" and "finding it on sheer luck" were the funniest lines they said all night.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

What was really noticeable with Brandel was the fact that every time she was whining, all he was doing was trying to encourage her and not, as I first thought antagonizing her!

All in all, it was the least obnoxious team of the three that won. There were others that went out earlier that I would have preferred to see hit the mat first, but them's the breaks.

Just trying to figure out what I'm going to watch on a Sunday night 'til the next season!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Ralph of Team Vanessa and Ralph sure looked pissed and somber at the finish line. I guess putting forth all that effort, but still losing $1,000,000 is hard to swallow. 

I didn't like Vanessa, but she sure took one for the team and tried hard with the chicken jump roadblock. :up:

Anyone else see Santa Claus on the Osaka subway train?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> The right team won, for sure. I don't recall a team ever failing at life so spectacularly in the final leg (Art & JJ) and still being in a position to win.
> 
> Seeing Brendon and Rachel implode was all kinds of spectacular. :up:





Regina said:


> The recap at the beginning of Part One of the ep which featured her "best" whiny moments made me LOL!!!


I call that the Rachel Meltdown Montage!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

laria said:


> I was actually confused by the editing a little and thought that it was the border patrol guys who had messed up.


I was confused at first too. When they showed Dave & Rachel arriving at the mat (the first time) I thought my DVR had skipped a few minutes, I didn't know what was going on


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I was happy with the winners!



Maui said:


> I give Vanessa credit for sticking with the treadmill challenge and you could definitely see her ankle give out on a few of those falls.


I don't know if it helped her to complete the challenge when she stopped to take off her shirt, but I didn't mind!



Necromancer2006 said:


> One of the things that Rachel was doing during the sled was using her foot as a rudder. It actually slowed her down, but allowed her to stay on the sled.


And her boobs were practically on either side of the sled like pontoons!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

jlb said:


> Easy..... He is stupefied by her boobs....


Speaking of....those things damn near popped when she fell off the sled thing. And all that jelly in the back was jiggling as well.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

jlb said:


> Easy..... He is stupefied by her boobs....


Or her $500 hair extensions....


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I got a good chuckle hearing someone use the nickname "Conan and Kardashian" for Vanessa and ... Meathead. I still don't know what his real name was!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

jlb said:


> Easy..... He is stupefied by her boobs....


 So much so that he's able to ignore that thing on her face.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

omnibus said:


> So much so that he's able to ignore that thing on her face.


That IS her face!


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

fmowry said:


> How someone does not correctly read a clue on the final leg of the race just blows my mind.
> 
> I just don't understand how Brendan can stand her.


I rewatched that scene and her hair is in her face and I'm convinced she didn't actually read it out loud and that the editors dubbed it in. It looks like she reads the clue and maybe some out loud, but when you could see her mouth it wasn't synced with what you could hear. He was doing his best not to directly blame her, but I think it was all her fault they messed that up.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

I wish they would have had the typical final challenge where you have to recall the cities/countries where you've been. It's usually presented in an interesting way and is a nice recap of the travels they've been through. The rappelling was cool to see, but none of the challenges in Hawaii were very difficult, except for poor Art.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

HIHZia said:


> ... I'm convinced she didn't actually read it out loud and that the editors dubbed it in....


I SERIOUSLY doubt they would do that, and, if caught (or proven), hell would rain down upon them...


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Was it my imagination but weren't there more challenges on the final leg? If so, I really liked the idea that the races didn't know when they'd completed the final task and just kept going.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

jlb said:


> You realize that she's good TV as a result. And this all but guarantees that you may see her in Survivor soon!
> 
> Riddle me this, when they landed in Hawaii, why the hell did Brenchel NOT drop their packs like everyone else?????


And if she can't get on Survivor, she can always dump Brendon and become the Bachelorette.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I SERIOUSLY doubt they would do that, and, if caught (or proven), hell would rain down upon them...


Really? Doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I SERIOUSLY doubt they would do that, and, if caught (or proven), hell would rain down upon them...


why?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Honora said:


> And if she can't get on Survivor, she can always dump Brendon and become the Bachelorette.


She'd be more at home on Bachelor Pad.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

jlb said:


> Easy..... He is stupefied by her boobs....


And still the smarter of the two. I don't think he'd have any problem hooking up with a better looking, smarter, less whiney girl with an ample rack.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> why?


Putting words into the mouth of someone who actually didn't say it? Deliberately deceiving viewers?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Rachel treats Brendon so badly. She's yelling at him because *she* screwed up and lost the millions for them and that she doesn't want to run to try and catch up. He wasn't even very hard on her after her horrible mistake. Most other teams there would have been much harsher on their partners. He just wanted to try and catch up...she just shut down.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Putting words into the mouth of someone who actually didn't say it? Deliberately deceiving viewers?


It's not a documentary and it's not changing the outcome of the game. I think they dub voice-overs frequently.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

If she did read it out loud, it was Brendon's fault as much as hers for not catching it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> Rachel treats Brendon so badly.


I know.

I don't understand what he sees in her. Even if he (for some unknown reason) finds her somewhat attractive physically, I can't imagine how that could outweigh her awful, negative, disgusting personality...


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Why was there 4 clues and sets of water gear for the water rescue?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

andyw715 said:


> Why was there 4 clues and sets of water gear for the water rescue?


It's been reported in previous years that eliminated teams have gone along on later legs to hide who's winning. I don't remember seeing extra clues behind before though.

While we didn't hear any of the players say so, having different numbers of clues could obscure what place they were in. Perhaps the producers did it so that a 3rd place team would thing they were in 2nd and keep trying hard to win.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Honora said:


> And if she can't get on Survivor, she can always dump Brendon and become the Bachelorette.


I thought the Bachelorette had to be attractive?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Idearat said:


> It's been reported in previous years that eliminated teams have gone along on later legs to hide who's winning. I don't remember seeing extra clues behind before though.
> 
> While we didn't hear any of the players say so, having different numbers of clues could obscure what place they were in. Perhaps the producers did it so that a 3rd place team would thing they were in 2nd and keep trying hard to win.


hmmm...that makes sense....


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

My TiVo didn't record it & when I checked the recording history it said that it was no longer in the guide. Now I will have to watch it on my computer.
I didn't read any of this thread because I don't want to know who wins until I watch it.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I know.
> 
> I don't understand what he sees in her. Even if he (for some unknown reason) finds her somewhat attractive physically, I can't imagine how that could outweigh her awful, negative, disgusting personality...


 He has had his share of meltdowns and baby whineyness if you had seen them on big brother. He just didn't show it here as much... did we forget when he was throwing a tantrum and wanting to quit?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

NJChris said:


> (...) did we forget when he was throwing a tantrum and wanting to quit?


I FFWDed through a lot of their squabbles. Just not interested...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> Glad the border patrol jerks didn't win. I couldn't believe how many times he fell off that sled! The key was to hold your core and everything else straight and tight and he was just flopping around like a fish and hanging over the sides.





Necromancer2006 said:


> One of the things that Rachel was doing during the sled was using her foot as a rudder. It actually slowed her down, but allowed her to stay on the sled.


THIS! Art should have realized that he could have stabilized himself with his feet and he wouldn't have had to do the sled so many times.


nmiller855 said:


> My TiVo didn't record it & when I checked the recording history it said that it was no longer in the guide. Now I will have to watch it on my computer.
> I didn't read any of this thread because I don't want to know who wins until I watch it.


So why did you post in the thread then? 

I was really bummed when I realized it was Dave and Rachel that screwed up, because I didn't want either of the other teams to win. I was totally shocked when they were able to backtrack, complete the task, and still finish ahead of everyone else. BlondeRachel is awesome!

Also, I agree with whoever said above that Vanessa was completely awesome on the Japanese game show task. She could have totally quit and it nobody would have faulted her for it. But she kept at it and finished. Her ankle was probably the size of a watermelon the next day, but she powered through. That was very impressive.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> It would have been interesting to see exactly where Dave and Rachel were when the border patrol guys arrived at the sleds. The editing made it look like they arrived there at the same time that Dave and Rachel arrived at the paddle boats, but we obviously know that can't be the case. I was surprised how wide the lake looked when they showed some of the wide shots of them paddling across, and they had to go back and forth 4 times! I think Big Brother would have had a shot to win, too, if they hadn't screwed up the helicopter clue, because they were much closer to Dave and Rachel.
> 
> I was actually confused by the editing a little and thought that it was the border patrol guys who had messed up. I thought they had somehow arrived at the sled location by skipping the paddle boats, not that the paddle boats would be where they went after the sleds. If it had been a closer race, the paddle boat part would have been an interesting way to eliminate the cab ride to the finish.


The problem was that the clue told them to go through a specific gate into that area, and both Dave and Rachel and Brenden and Rachel's cabs let them off at the wrong place. Dave and Rachel didn't realize it, found the paddle boards, and thought they were in the right place, while Brendan and Rachel figured out they were in the wrong place before going that far. You are correct that it would have been nice if that gate were marked and they could have shown that the teams weren't going through the proper place.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Did anyone notice the helmetcam shot of GreenRachel as she was descending that building? That was hilarious. Her eyes were as big as dinner plates. Wish I had a screen cap of that.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Idearat said:


> It's been reported in previous years that eliminated teams have gone along on later legs to hide who's winning. I don't remember seeing extra clues behind before though.
> 
> While we didn't hear any of the players say so, having different numbers of clues could obscure what place they were in. Perhaps the producers did it so that a 3rd place team would thing they were in 2nd and keep trying hard to win.


And I think if you go back and look at even previous seasons, especially late in the season there's often at least one more of the cars/helicopters/etc than they have number of teams left. It's probably easier for them to arrange that just in case something goes wrong with one of the items, less likely to affect the race if they can immediately switch them over to different equipment.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did anyone notice the helmetcam shot of GreenRachel as she was descending that building? That was hilarious. Her eyes were as big as dinner plates. Wish I had a screen cap of that.


Yeah, that was amusing, although I think in fairness, at least part of that effect was probably a fisheye lens on the camera. But it did look like her eyes were going to pop out of her head.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

andyw715 said:


> Speaking of....those things damn near popped when she fell off the sled thing.


Yeah I was worried one might pop if she had to do that sled too many times. I will never understand why some women choose to do that to themselves.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

gschrock said:


> And I think if you go back and look at even previous seasons, especially late in the season there's often at least one more of the cars/helicopters/etc than they have number of teams left.


For the first two teams at the helicopters, I didn't notice any "extra" helicopters, but when the third team (finally) arrived, I did see that there were at least two there at that point. I don't know whether the first one had simply returned after its first ride being completed or if it was a fourth one I hadn't noticed earlier.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Marc said:


> For the first two teams at the helicopters, I didn't notice any "extra" helicopters, but when the third team (finally) arrived, I did see that there were at least two there at that point. I don't know whether the first one had simply returned after its first ride being completed or if it was a fourth one I hadn't noticed earlier.


I noticed that too.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> The problem was that the clue told them to go through a specific gate into that area, and both Dave and Rachel and Brenden and Rachel's cabs let them off at the wrong place. Dave and Rachel didn't realize it, found the paddle boards, and thought they were in the right place, while Brendan and Rachel figured out they were in the wrong place before going that far.


I realized that once they started the whole final mat sequence after Dave and Rachel got off the paddleboards.  I was fully expecting them to get off the paddleboards and show up at the sleds.

Big Brother Rachel finished the sled fairly quickly it seemed, but that could have also been editing. They may have had a shot with all the time lost for Dave and Rachel to paddleboard the whole length of the lake 2 extra times if they hadn't themselves lost so much time with the helicopter mistake.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Marc said:


> For the first two teams at the helicopters, I didn't notice any "extra" helicopters, but when the third team (finally) arrived, I did see that there were at least two there at that point. I don't know whether the first one had simply returned after its first ride being completed or if it was a fourth one I hadn't noticed earlier.


I thought I noticed when Rachel & Dave headed to the choppers that there were four of them (I may have been looking for that because of the four clues). I'd have to go back and recover the deleted program to check, but I thought I noticed four right away.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Putting words into the mouth of someone who actually didn't say it? Deliberately deceiving viewers?


She did say it, just possibly not at that time. Warning most reality shows, minus the ones that are live like American Idol and one showing per week of Big Brother (though with recaps between the live portions) are editing to heck. If you see someone's reaction while someone else is speaking off screen I would bet 99% of the time that was not the true reaction to that person's comment.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Loved Rachel attitude as Dave was starting to lose it and missed the train and ferry. If there's something you can do about it, do it; if not, don't be pessimistic about it.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

brianric said:


> Loved Rachel attitude as Dave was starting to lose it and missed the train and ferry. If there's something you can do about it, do it; if not, don't be pessimistic about it.


Dave: "There's no need to dwell on it."
Rachel: "So two hours was enough?"

Dave: "Silence is golden."
Rachel: "Then why don't you shut the eff up?"


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I think it ended as it should, but I wish I hadn't known in advance about the mess-up at the finish line.


When the first place team got there so early in the recording, you knew something was up. Plus, they didn't follow any "marked path" to get to the paddling. They just "got lucky" and found it.



Maui said:


> Yep, I am happy with the ending they deserved it.
> 
> And yes it was pleasant to see Art keep falling off the sled.
> 
> I give Vanessa credit for sticking with the treadmill challenge and you could definitely see her ankle give out on a few of those falls.


I would have preferred to see JJ keep falling off the sled. Art was never that much of a d-bag. Tho I do give JJ props at the building climb/rappel: when asked how he was doing, JJ gave the honest answer of "terrified".

I couldn't believe Vanessa continued on... that looked so painful.



omnibus said:


> Again, the luck of the draw in choosing cab drivers was a major factor in the finishing line order.
> 
> We thought it was cool to see Taylor Wily from Hawaii 50 as an envelope hander-outer in the ice shaving challenge.


I didn't recognize him... I wonder if any of the teams did. None of their interviews around that point mentioned him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> *When the first place team got there so early in the recording, you knew something was up.* Plus, they didn't follow any "marked path" to get to the paddling. They just "got lucky" and found it.


Or if you watched the previews at the end of last week's episode, which gave away that twist.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> So were we (as, I'm sure, were others), but the hint was the fact there had been no clue describing the paddling; there was just a sign there which was not connected to TAR at all. After replaying it, we deduced they had missed the "sled"...


Wait, that sign had TAR colors on it, didn't it???

I think Rachel cheated in the sled challenge.. she seemed to use her foot/leg as a rudder to prevent her from falling off.. at least it seemed like it.. I backed up at least once, and couldn't prove it for sure... but it looked like it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

martinp13 said:


> I didn't recognize him...


I am guessing you must not watch Hawaii 5-0. He is pretty recognizable.  As soon as Phil said shave ice and I saw him sitting next to the cart, I was like hey it's Kamekona!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> Wait, that sign had TAR colors on it, didn't it???


Yes, I think that sign was a TAR sign. 


mattack said:


> I think Rachel cheated in the sled challenge.. she seemed to use her foot/leg as a rudder to prevent her from falling off.. at least it seemed like it.. I backed up at least once, and couldn't prove it for sure... but it looked like it.


Yes, she dragged her foot, but I don't think that was cheating. I think that was just smart.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I think that sign was a TAR sign....


Even though the colors were similar, they were quite faded and not up to TAR standards. I still don't believe it was a TAR sign...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Even though the colors were similar, they were quite faded and not up to TAR standards. I still don't believe it was a TAR sign...


Are we talking about the sign that said they must paddleboard standing up?

I assumed that it was a TAR sign. And thought that since the camera man zoomed in on it, someone was going to screw up and paddle across kneeling down or something.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

ElJay said:


> I will never understand why some women choose to do that to themselves.


Probably for the same reasons that they are terrified of not having any hair


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Or if you watched the previews at the end of last week's episode, which gave away that twist.


Exactly why I don't watch previews.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

laria said:


> Are we talking about the sign that said they must paddleboard standing up?
> 
> I assumed that it was a TAR sign. And thought that since the camera man zoomed in on it, someone was going to screw up and paddle across kneeling down or something.


I suppose upon further review by the replay judges it probably was a TAR sign...it just didn't look real obvious to me at first glance...


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> Dave: "There's no need to dwell on it."
> Rachel: "So two hours was enough?"
> 
> Dave: "Silence is golden."
> Rachel: "Then why don't you shut the eff up?"


That wasn't even her best quote. When Dave was riding her about her technique on the bowling task, and she said she would throw that rock right at his **** (pretty sure it was a nickname for Richard that was bleeped). Even the judge for that task was cracking up.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That's why I found it easy to overlook Dave and Rachel squabbling. It wasn't a typical case of one half giving the other grief, she could dish it right back at him. Even more importantly, they had a good ability to put the fight of 5 minutes ago behind them and work together again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> That's why I found it easy to overlook Dave and Rachel squabbling. It wasn't a typical case of one half giving the other grief, she could dish it right back at him. Even more importantly, they had a good ability to put the fight of 5 minutes ago behind them and work together again.


Exactly. I didn't find him to be unlikable at all. They were both feisty and they both liked to needle each other and get under each others' skin, but ultimately, they were able to put those things aside when it mattered and perform in the tasks. I'd have been upset if either of the other teams had won.

Which raises an interesting question: Do the producers, knowing who the winner is, edit the show to make the finish seem satisfying? If Art & JJ had won, would they have been edited differently throughout the season such that we'd have been rooting for them in the finale?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The producers edit the show to gain the most viewers! If that means making people seem more likable or 'interesting', then they will do it!

However, I don't believe they could get away with putting words into peoples' mouths or editing in such a way that it alters from what really happened. They'd be leaving themselves open to all kinds of lawsuits if they did that!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

TonyTheTiger said:


> The producers edit the show to gain the most viewers! If that means making people seem more likable or 'interesting', then they will do it!
> 
> However, I don't believe they could get away with putting words into peoples' mouths or editing in such a way that it alters from what really happened. They'd be leaving themselves open to all kinds of lawsuits if they did that!


Uh - they do that ALL the time. They will alter phrases and the timing of who says what when, as well as manipulate the footage to make things appear as if they weren't or to fit the narrative of the episode or story arc. You're aware that all unscripted non-live reality shows do this, aren't you?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. I didn't find him to be unlikable at all. They were both feisty and they both liked to needle each other and get under each others' skin, but ultimately, they were able to put those things aside when it mattered and perform in the tasks. I'd have been upset if either of the other teams had won.
> 
> Which raises an interesting question: Do the producers, knowing who the winner is, edit the show to make the finish seem satisfying? If Art & JJ had won, would they have been edited differently throughout the season such that we'd have been rooting for them in the finale?


Many people like to try to divine Survivor winners based on the supposed "winner's edit". Sure, the producers can show us any video they want, and we're going to react to it a certain way. We know they do that, for nearly any reality show, based on the postgame comments made by contestants, friends, family, etc. Claims of "that's not my personality" or "he never drinks a second cup of coffee" or "I lied one time out there and they made a big deal out of it for 5 episodes".


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Uh - they do that ALL the time. They will alter phrases and the timing of who says what when, as well as manipulate the footage to make things appear as if they weren't or to fit the narrative of the episode or story arc. You're aware that all unscripted non-live reality shows do this, aren't you?


Oh sure. Read the notes at the end of Kitchen Nightmares where it says that things did not necessarily happen in the same order as shown (or something similar). BUT the things actually happened.

What I'm saying is that they could not change, for example, someone saying "I am not stupid" to "I am stupid" and expect to get away without some kind of backlash.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> The producers edit the show to gain the most viewers! If that means making people seem more likable or 'interesting', then they will do it!
> 
> However, I don't believe they could get away with putting words into peoples' mouths or editing in such a way that it alters from what really happened. They'd be leaving themselves open to all kinds of lawsuits if they did that!


I'm not saying they're putting words in people's mouths or trying to deceive the audience. What I'm saying is that perhaps Dave and Rachel fought like cats and dogs all the time, and sometimes it got really intense, but instead of showing us all of those fights, they only showed us a few and made them seem like they were quickly resolved.

And maybe if Art and JJ had won, they would have shown more footage of them laughing and having a good time and not used so many clips from their interviews where they were talking bad about other teams, etc.

We all know these shows are highly edited and that with the range of emotions the contestants go through, it's possible to make any team look however the producers want them to look. My question is: Do the producers intentionally try to make the winning team look good, so that viewers will feel like the race had a satisfying conclusion, or do they simply edit the show to be the most exciting, most controversial, and if that means that an unlikable team wins, then so be it?


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

The whole sushi challenge confused me. The items coming around on the conveyor belt had a letter on them so you knew one of 5 spots where they were supposed to go. But how did the contestants know exactly the right place to put them? 

Or am I the weird one for having little sushi experience and normal people are all sushi eaters, and know what all of those Japanese names are? I would have been so lost on this challenge.......


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

kettledrum said:


> But how did the contestants know exactly the right place to put them?


They asked their Japanese tablemates


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> The whole sushi challenge confused me. The items coming around on the conveyor belt had a letter on them so you knew one of 5 spots where they were supposed to go. But how did the contestants know exactly the right place to put them?
> 
> Or am I the weird one for having little sushi experience and normal people are all sushi eaters, and know what all of those Japanese names are? I would have been so lost on this challenge.......


They had to be able to recognize the type of sushi. For example, if the guy called N - Umami, they had to correctly identify a piece of umami on the belt with an N flag in it. It wasn't really a difficult task. It was just about being able to identify the correct types of sushi and then getting five correct ones in a row.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I did laugh at the huge pile of plates (most still with sushi on them) that Brendon had accumulated.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> They had to be able to recognize the type of sushi. For example, if the guy called N - Umami, they had to correctly identify a piece of umami on the belt with an N flag in it. It wasn't really a difficult task. It was just about being able to identify the correct types of sushi and then getting five correct ones in a row.


There was also a picture menu on the wall (but IIRC it wasn't in English, or was it?)...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

It didn't seem like there was a penalty to acquiring pieces that matched the board in advance of them being called, hence why one would have a pile of plates ready for when they were called rather than waiting for them to come around the conveyor belt again.


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

jlb said:


> Easy..... He is stupefied by her boobs....


As a woman who has somewhat recently amped up the size of my "girls" .... I can tell you that stupefying men is one of the reasons I did it! 

But Rachel makes everything she has look ugly, just from her attitude.

The right team won though. I just wish Kentucky had been able to hang around. I really liked them!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Martinp13 said it in last week's thread:



> As much of a 'hole as Dave has been, Rachel knows when to shut up and when to hand it back to him. I keep thinking he'll go ballistic or she'll cave and shut down, but they get past it and work together well.


I wasn't a fan of ANY of the final teams, but if we weren't gotta have Mark and Bopper, then it's no question Dave and Rachel deserved to win.

I got what I wanted, the whiny Big Brother girl in last place, not following a clue properly to trip them up. Even skipping the roadblock inadvertently, Dave and Rachel beat them!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh, and BB Rachel said it all when she said "MY million dollars". Who's Brendon? Chopped liver?

You'll get another half-a-mill, annoying woman, when Brendon finally comes to his senses and dumps you.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> ...I got what I wanted, the whiny Big Brother girl in last place...


 How do you figure that? Last I checked, they came in third place out of a dozen or so teams...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Inundated said:


> Oh, and BB Rachel said it all when she said "MY million dollars". Who's Brendon? Chopped liver?
> 
> You'll get another half-a-mill, annoying woman, when Brendon finally comes to his senses and dumps you.


It is a joke as during BB she often said no one comes between me and MY man, so she poked fun and said no one comes between me and MY million dollars. You even saw Brendon chuckle on that one.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Einselen said:


> It is a joke as during BB she often said no one comes between me and MY man, so she poked fun and said no one comes between me and MY million dollars. You even saw Brendon chuckle on that one.


This.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

claire_d said:


> As a woman who has somewhat recently amped up the size of my "girls" .... I can tell you that stupefying men is one of the reasons I did it!
> !


<obligatory>photos please  </obligatory>


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It was also funny that at least a couple of them chowed down on the sushi before leaving.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mattack said:


> It was also funny that at least a couple of them chowed down on the sushi before leaving.


They had to eat the sushi off the board as part of the task.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> How do you figure that? Last I checked, they came in third place out of a dozen or so teams...


Out of the three teams in the final, they came in last.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did anyone notice the helmetcam shot of GreenRachel as she was descending that building? That was hilarious. Her eyes were as big as dinner plates. Wish I had a screen cap of that.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Frankly, I think anyone's eyes would have been that big or bigger... that building was 400+ feet tall.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Out of the three teams in the final, they came in last.


Out of the teams that didn't win, they came in second.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

outside of Rachel and Dave ... they won.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> outside of Rachel and Dave ... they won.


Inside of Rachel and Dave... it's dark.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

bryhamm said:


> outside of Rachel and Dave ... they won.


Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read.

Edit: ^^ Damn, missed it by one minute.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, good grief, guys. The context of Inundated's comment is quite clear:



Inundated said:


> I wasn't a fan of ANY of the final teams, but if we weren't gotta have Mark and Bopper, then it's no question Dave and Rachel deserved to win.
> 
> I got what I wanted, the whiny Big Brother girl in last place, not following a clue properly to trip them up. Even skipping the roadblock inadvertently, Dave and Rachel beat them!


The post has an explicit reference to the _final teams_. Clearly he is talking about the final three teams.

You can argue about placements in the main show all you want, but that's not what Inundated was talking about.

Of the three teams *in the final*, the Green Whiners finished last.

LAST.

They did not beat Dave and Rachel. They did not beat JJ and Art.

They did not win the episode. They did not win the million dollars. They finished LAST.

I don't know how you can say that any clearer.

So what if they made the finale? So what if they finished "second of the teams that didn't win."

They LOST.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Oh, good grief, guys. The context of Inundated's comment is quite clear:
> 
> The post has an explicit reference to the _final teams_. Clearly he is talking about the final three teams.
> 
> ...


Seriously? People are just having fun with alternate ways of saying stuff. No one is piling on Inundated for what he said. Like saying "second place is first loser."


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> How do you figure that? Last I checked, they came in third place out of a dozen or so teams...


How do you not understand what Inundated meant? He was clearly speaking of the final leg.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

markz said:


> Seriously? People are just having fun with alternate ways of saying stuff. No one is piling on Inundated for what he said. Like saying "second place is first loser."


Except Bierboy who acts as if Inundated is stupid.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> They did not beat Dave and Rachel. They did not beat JJ and Art.
> 
> They did not win the episode. They did not win the million dollars.


This made me laugh. All I could think of is:

I would not, could not with a fox.

I would not, could not in a box.

I will not eat those eggs and ham.

I will not eat them Sam I Am.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

markz said:


> Seriously? People are just having fun with alternate ways of saying stuff. No one is piling on Inundated for what he said. Like saying "second place is first loser."


I thought they were.  (please note the winky face)

Yes, I did mean last place in the context of the final three. In case anyone hasn't actually figured it out by now.

And since I'm not a BB fan (oooh, how could you tell!), I didn't know the "MY" reference. This may be the only time this season that I can appreciate the BB explanation.

But mostly, I appreciate the fact that Green Rachel is off my TV screen forever, unless they cast her in a future TAR All-Stars season. Eek!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

tiams said:


> Except Bierboy who acts as if Innundated is stupid.


LOL


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

tiams said:


> Except Bierboy who acts as if Innundated is stupid.


It is what it is. Most people here figured out what I was saying.

(And it's Inundated with one N in the first three letters, thanks. You aren't the first to add the extra N...you're not even the second or third! Maybe people have Holiday Inn on their minds when they type my login name... )


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

We knew what you were saying, but you're saying it wrong.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

tiams said:


> Except Bierboy who acts as if Innundated is stupid.


Not just Inundated.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Inundated said:


> It is what it is. Most people here figured out what I was saying.
> 
> (And it's Inundated with one N in the first three letters, thanks. You aren't the first to add the extra N...you're not even the second or third! Maybe people have Holiday Inn on their minds when they type my login name... )


Outside of the first person to make that mistake, the second person was the first person.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

This man's father is my father's son....


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> Frankly, I think anyone's eyes would have been that big or bigger... that building was 400+ feet tall.


I'm pretty sure the building is the one that they did a window washing segment on Dirty Jobs on. And on there, one of the camera guys just couldn't bring himself to do it. I honestly don't know if my wife could, especially face first.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

gschrock said:


> I'm pretty sure the building is the one that they did a window washing segment on Dirty Jobs on. And on there, one of the camera guys just couldn't bring himself to do it. I honestly don't know if my wife could, especially face first.


As annoying as she was, I have to give green Rachel props for that. In other seasons we have seen the wimpy ones freak out at stuff like this and bungy jumps. She just did it.

I have parachuted twice but the paralysis point was the jump after that your tethered and float down. Here your looking down the whole way if you do it right.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gschrock said:


> I'm pretty sure the building is the one that they did a window washing segment on Dirty Jobs on. And on there, one of the camera guys just couldn't bring himself to do it. I honestly don't know if my wife could, especially face first.


Wasn't that also the one where one of the camera guys got his hair caught in the pulley and they had to cut his hair to get him down?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> We knew what you were saying, but you're saying it wrong.


OK, point taken. I'm out of here.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

markz said:


> This made me laugh. All I could think of is:
> 
> I would not, could not with a fox.
> 
> ...


Somebody got my joke! Is that allowed?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tiams said:


> Except Bierboy who acts as if Inundated is stupid.


Bazinga...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> It is what it is. Most people here figured out what I was saying.
> 
> (And it's Inundated with one N in the first three letters, thanks. You aren't the first to add the extra N...you're not even the second or third! Maybe people have Holiday Inn on their minds when they type my login name... )


I guess Tiams must be stupid, then...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just listened to interviews with each of the final four teams. Some interesting tidbits:

*Ralph and Vanessa are no longer dating (big surprise).
*Ralph estimated that Vanessa had to do the treadmill thing 25-30 times.
*Brendon and Rachel estimated that they lost 25-30 minutes by misreading the clue and not going "on foot" to the helicopters, and then lost another 25-30 minutes when their cab dropped them off at the wrong place and they had to walk quite a ways to get to the sledding roadblock.
*Art & JJ claim that they were so pissed about Dave and Rachel not using the U-Turn because then Dave and Rachel would still have it available to use on Art & JJ in the future if the opportunity arose.
*Art & JJ said that when they first arrived at the sledding task, they selected the skinniest sled because they thought it would be fastest (big mistake).
*He estimated that it probably took him 40-50 tries to complete the sledding challenge. He said the sled probably weighed 50+ lbs. and he hurt his ankle on the Japanese game show task, so walking up that hill with that heavy sled so many times was very grueling.
*Dave and Rachel estimated that their premature trip to the finish line probably cost them at least 45 minutes.
*Rachel said that when she did the sled the first time and fell off, it hurt really bad and she was simply determined not to fall off again.
*Dave said it will be difficult to find the time to use all the trips they won (not surprising).


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

DevdogAZ said:


> *Dave said it will be difficult to find the time to use all the trips they won (not surprising).


I wonder whether the trips have to be used within a limited period of time. I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case.

I was then thinking about all the taxes they'd have to pay for all those trips, but then I remembered that I think they'd be able to afford them (as long as they don't follow Richard Hatch's tax strategy).


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wasn't that also the one where one of the camera guys got his hair caught in the pulley and they had to cut his hair to get him down?


Yeah, pretty sure that was the same episode.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Marc said:


> I wonder whether the trips have to be used within a limited period of time. I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case.
> 
> I was then thinking about all the taxes they'd have to pay for all those trips, but then I remembered that I think they'd be able to afford them (as long as they don't follow Richard Hatch's tax strategy).


They can turn down any trips that they don't want to/won't have time to take -- that way they'll avoid the taxes, too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just remembered one other tidbit from the interviews:

*On the sushi bingo challenge, if two (or more) teams were playing at the same time and one of them got bingo, the other(s) had to eat all the sushi on their tray and start over from scratch.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here are the prizes that Dave and Rachel won:



> Leg 1 - The Express Pass
> Leg 2 - A trip for two to Grenada
> Leg 6 - A 2013 Ford Taurus SHO for each
> Leg 7 - A trip for two to Costa Rica
> ...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Oh, that's only four trips. I had forgotten about the first leg as a non-real-world prize, and then also that there were two non-trip prizes. I was thinking they had six trips.

Four trips in, say, a year is doable if they can afford to take the time.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Seems to me that the $20K would go a long way towards paying the taxes for the trips.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just remembered one other tidbit from the interviews:
> 
> *On the sushi bingo challenge, if two (or more) teams were playing at the same time and one of them got bingo, the other(s) had to eat all the sushi on their tray and start over from scratch.


I call BS on this


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I call BS on this


Why?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Seems to me that the $20K would go a long way towards paying the taxes for the trips.


Yeah, but there's tax on the $20k! Not to mention the tax on two $40k cars.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The cars would be the first thing I'd ditch for cash.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here are the prizes that Dave and Rachel won:
> Leg 2  A trip for two to Grenada
> Leg 7  A trip for two to Costa Rica
> Leg 9  A trip for two to Saint Lucia
> Leg 11  A trip for two to New Zealand





Marc said:


> Oh, that's only four trips. I had forgotten about the first leg as a non-real-world prize, and then also that there were two non-trip prizes. I was thinking they had six trips.
> 
> Four trips in, say, a year is doable if they can afford to take the time.


But if not, here's how I'd rank order them:

1) New Zealand
2) Costa Rica
3) Grenada
4) St. Lucia​


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yeah, but there's tax on the $20k! Not to mention the tax on two $40k cars.


Ummm... they have a million dollars (less taxes) to pay the taxes on those trips, cars, and cash. I think they'll be just fine.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

For me the New Zealand trip is the coolest one the show has awarded. I would love to go on that one.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Maui said:


> For me the New Zealand trip is the coolest one the show has awarded. I would love to go on that one.


Totally agree. I would easily trade in the other three trips to do that single one.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

MNoelH said:


> Ummm... they have a million dollars (less taxes) to pay the taxes on those trips, cars, and cash. I think they'll be just fine.


Yes I know. My comment was a direct response to Amnesia's comment about the $20k, not an overall view of the situation.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MNoelH said:


> Ummm... they have a million dollars (less taxes) to pay the taxes on those trips, cars, and cash. I think they'll be just fine.


don't they get the money over 20 years?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why?


There is no way they made the teams eat all the sushi on their card just because another team finished. I'm not sure I even buy it that they would have to clear their card at all. Why would they? What another team does has not bearing on a different team completing their task.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

bryhamm said:


> There is no way they made the teams eat all the sushi on their card just because another team finished. I'm not sure I even buy it that they would have to clear their card at all. Why would they? What another team does has not bearing on a different team completing their task.


Why not?

Have you ever played Bingo? When someone wins, you don't get to keep playing on the same card, you start over on a new card.

Would seem to follow the game rules if they had to eat and start over when someone won.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Have you ever played Bingo? When someone wins, you don't get to keep playing on the same card, you start over on a new card.
> 
> Would seem to follow the game rules if they had to eat and start over when someone won.


This isn't a normal bingo game though. They aren't competing for one prize per se like they would be in a normal game of bingo. In a normal game, everyone is competing for one prize. Once someone wins that prize, the boards are reset so everyone starts over for the next prize. Here, every team has their own prize ... the next clue/task. So, how team A does has no bearing on team B competing their bingo task to get their clue/task.

But even if you are correct, I can't see them having to eat the sushi. Maybe throw it all away and start over, but not eating it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Phil's voiceover explaining the task said they'd have to eat the sushi when they finished the task. The teams said in an interview that they had to eat the sushi when someone else got bingo. We saw the teams shoving the sushi in their faces before they could get the clue. Why are you suddenly thinking it's unrealistic and unreasonable that they'd have to eat the sushi?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> We saw the teams shoving the sushi in their faces before they could get the clue.


We did? I don't recall seeing that.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Phil's voiceover explaining the task said they'd have to eat the sushi when they finished the task. The teams said in an interview that they had to eat the sushi when someone else got bingo. *We saw the teams shoving the sushi in their faces before they could get the clue.* Why are you suddenly thinking it's unrealistic and unreasonable that they'd have to eat the sushi?


The bolded was part of completing the task. We knew they had to eat the 5 pieces that got them the bingo.

It's unrealistic and unreasonable to think that they had to shove 10+ pieces of shushi in their mouths just because another team completed their task, and then would have to shove 5 more in when they completed it themselves. No way. You could have one team eating about 30 pieces if they kept getting beat by someone else.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> We did? I don't recall seeing that.


Oh yeah, Rachel was wolfing it down.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> It's unrealistic and unreasonable to think that they had to shove 10+ pieces of shushi in their mouths just because another team completed their task, and then would have to shove 5 more in when they completed it themselves. No way. You could have one team eating about 30 pieces if they kept getting beat by someone else.


You're not a sushi fan, I see. I'd view it as an opportunity, not a chore.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I am. But during racing competition I would not want to spend the time to eat 20-30 pieces of sushi.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I wouldn't want to find a needle in a haystack but they make them do that stuff all the time.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

My point is that I would think if that was part of the task they would have told us.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> We knew they had to eat the 5 pieces that got them the bingo.


Yeah, I knew that. I misinterpreted what he said. I thought he meant that he saw them eating sushi before getting the bingo.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> The bolded was part of completing the task. We knew they had to eat the 5 pieces that got them the bingo.
> 
> It's unrealistic and unreasonable to think that they had to shove 10+ pieces of shushi in their mouths just because another team completed their task, and then would have to shove 5 more in when they completed it themselves. No way. You could have one team eating about 30 pieces if they kept getting beat by someone else.


You can choose to believe what you want. I'll choose to believe what I heard straight from the mouth of one of the contestants.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> You can choose to believe what you want. I'll choose to believe what I heard straight from the mouth of one of the contestants.


Any chance they were kidding when they said it? It doesn't make sense to me from a task pov and it wasn't mentioned when Phil described what had to be done. Not pretending you didn't hear it or see it, but it is just hard to fathom from my pov.

Kind of like someone saying they saw a ghost or a ufo. Not saying they are a liar or anything, but it's hard to believe since I didn't see it myself.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I could easily see one of the teams misinterpretting what the clue instructed them to do. I thought from the voice over while watching that once the team got bingo (or S-U-S-H-I), that they had to each the five pieces that aligned to give them that win. Not all from their card, not all they had on their card when someone else won.

If a team interpretted it that way, and ate much more sushi than they needed to, then that's on them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

When Phil does the voiceover explaining the rules of the task, he's just hitting the high points. There are many more detailed rules for most tasks that we never know about.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I could easily see one of the teams misinterpretting what the clue instructed them to do. I thought from the voice over while watching that once the team got bingo (or S-U-S-H-I), that they had to each the five pieces that aligned to give them that win. Not all from their card, not all they had on their card when someone else won.
> 
> If a team interpretted it that way, and ate much more sushi than they needed to, then that's on them.


This makes sense to me.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It's just as likely (IMO) that they didn't bring it up because it didn't factor in the outcome. They drop roadblocks or detours from the airing from time to time when they don't factor in, all the better to edit in more drama. But it's not important enough to argue about.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> It's just as likely (IMO) that they didn't bring it up because it didn't factor in the outcome. They drop roadblocks or detours from the airing from time to time when they don't factor in, all the better to edit in more drama.


 Good point. Doing it (the rule) seems silly to me, but this is very plausible.



pdhenry said:


> But it's not important enough to argue about.


Another good point. Sorry this became such a big distraction.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just to allow anyone who cares to check it out, the interviews I referred to can be listened to at: http://www.rffradio.com/archives/499

The specific section in question is during the Ralph and Vanessa interview and starts at about 27:45 into the recording.

Here's what was said:


> *Rob (interviewer):* Now moving on into that sushi challenge, did teams make that harder than it actually was, because we didn't see you guys struggle so much on TV last night as we did with Art & JJ and Brendon & Rachel. Did teams just forget how to play bingo, or was it that difficult?
> 
> *Ralph:* Well, it was actually pretty hard, because you had to figure out ... first of all, you had to wait for the right pieces of fish with the right letter to come up, but you had to figure out what the pieces were, and some of them looked so close ...
> 
> *Vanessa:* And Ralph is color blind, on top of that. We wrote down the name of it, and the description, and I think that helped, but still on top of that waiting for the pieces, and then if somebody calls out "Sushi" and wins, then you have to eat everything on your plate and start over.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

verdugan said:


> Oh yeah, Rachel was wolfing it down.


I puked just from watching it...


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

I heard Vanessa specifically say that she was hungry and was looking forward to eating the Sushi. 

I would have done the same thing, too. An opportunity to have free Sushi, in Japan. I would have taken several on the way out the door!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

laria said:


> They had to eat the sushi off the board as part of the task.


No, I meant I saw them eating EXTRA sushi. They only had to eat the winning 'bingo' (or 'sushi' to be accurate).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mattack said:


> No, I meant I saw them eating EXTRA sushi. They only had to eat the winning 'bingo' (or 'sushi' to be accurate).


Yeah, I don't know.  I only remember seeing people eat their S-U-S-H-I pieces before they got their clue, but there seems to be a lot of discussion about this today.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I just finally watched this season on my current trip. I wish Ralph and Vanessa had won, they really grew on me.

And those twins look exactly like Emile Hirsch.


----------

